# need help, how thus you feed your plant?



## gladmar101 (Sep 4, 2014)

Hello guys. 
My plant is 10days rightnow and I already feed him. How often should I feed my plant? 
Look im curious of my plant is this normal grow? 
 

View attachment 20140904_204332.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 4, 2014)

Something is not right with that seedling.  What (exactly) did you plant in?  I think that your soil may be too dense as it looks as if it doesn't have and perlite or similar to aid with drainage.

I believe that it is a little too soon to feed plants in dirt.  What are you feeding it and how much right now?


----------



## gladmar101 (Sep 4, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Something is not right with that seedling.  What (exactly) did you plant in?  I think that your soil may be too dense as it looks as if it doesn't have and perlite or similar to aid with drainage.
> 
> I believe that it is a little too soon to feed plants in dirt.  What are you feeding it and how much right now?



I just feed my plant 1 time, here in my country there is no saling of perlite and the nutrient I give the one that indicate 20-20-20 and also no other NPK saling only 20-20-20. also look on the middle is that flower pistil? im curious of that... looks fine on the buttom bec. there's a 2 new normal leaves growth. hope its fine grow.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 5, 2014)

The new growth is what you look at to determine the health of the plant and the new growth is looking sickly.  They should not have that curl to them at all.  

If you do not have anything like perlite where you live, you are going to have to find some kind of substitute.  I am pretty sure that your soil is so dense that you are not going to get good drainage with it.  Marijuana must go through wet and dry periods and have good drainage for the roots to get the necessary O2 that they need.

Your plant is too young to feed something as strong as 20-20-20, which is an incredibly strong fertilizer, especially for young plants.  I understand not having the nutes available that we have in the US, but I have a hard time believing that this is the ONLY fertilizer you can get.  When you live somewhere that basic growing supplies are not available, you either need to order them online or get very creative and/or diligent to find what you need.  You can make organic teas  You can make compost.

I really don't know how to advise you, but your little plant is sick.  I would hold up on feeding for at least a week.  When you do mix your nutrients, mix them very very weak.  For instance if the directions say use 40 ml per gallon, use about 1/4 of that or 10 ml per gallon and work up.

However, without better soil drainage, I fear for the health of your plant.


----------



## Spookyashell (Sep 7, 2014)

I've been told High quallity catsand does the trick if you can't get perlite. The kind that looks like perlite, looks like small white gravel.

But I would get someone elses advice here on that before using it as I don't know, I was just told so by another grower.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 7, 2014)

What is catsand?  You could experiment by taking some of your soil and some of the catsand and mix it about 75% soil to 25% catsand in a pot with no plant and see how it drains.  Compare it with how a pot with just soil drains.  I realize that it can be a real challenge to grow where you have to try and substitute things.  Mojo to you.  I am sure that we can find something that will work that is available to you.  Remember to really water your nutrients down at first and then slowly work up.


----------



## MrCompletion (Sep 29, 2014)

Catsand I think he means kitty litter. MrCompletion says no to that. They use all kinds of chemicals in that to kill the cat piss smell. Doubt your plant will like that. 

Surely there are plant stalls/shops in your country. Where do people buy their regular garden supplies?


----------

